

Ask HN: Has anyone used Flippa.com for domain sale - wilsonfiifi

I tried to sell ineedquickly.com on Flippa but I didn&#x27;t get any bids. The only advice from Flippa was to pay them more to have the domain listed on more sites.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions of alternative sites that charge you after the sale of the domain perhaps?
======
Shalle
I've used it a few times, but some of the buyers are less serious and look to
rent the domain and so on, which ends up in the ending the contract basically
when ur ad expire, ending in you without a sale.

